# Daytona 500 comments



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing about results or standings.

You would think that the one of the flagship tracks, in the biggest race of the year, would be maintained a little better. Last time it was paved was in the late 70s...

No one on Fox would DARE say anything, but this is an embarassment. I've been to several races (including three Daytona 500s and a few Pepsi races) but this would be very aggravating if I flew down there, and had to sit and wait for a track repair. NOT SUGGESTING THAT THEY RUN ON THE DAMAGED TRACK,but come on....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Guess it depends how much revenue the actual track gets from the 590 commercials FOX is showing...longer race, more commercials. Understand they had a lot of rain last week, which causes the track to come apart. Glad they are doing the safe thing though.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's the worst thing that could happen to Fox.. I'm changing the channel


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

They should've repair the track days before the race.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, there was no issue seen there during the other races and a pre-race inspection, so they are not totally negligent. Working in construction, I can tell you that lots of rain can make bad things happen to soils and consequently asphalt above it. Judging by all the bottoming out there even after teh hole was fixed, it appears they had a pretty big area of subsidence and it caused this problem. My guess is (unless they pave the whole track) they will need to remove a pretty large area there, dig down and put in new base material before repaving that section of the track.

It is still pretty bush league to have the surface come apart in that way and take so long to fix, in the premier event, kicking off the season.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

And there is no way they can repave the track by the next race (3 July - Coke Zero 400) and have the surface ready....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Daytona 500 2011 was a joke.

Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race, Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

anyone know the name of the song to wrap up the race today.. it was the song when they show all the highlights as the race ends.. 

I would really appreciate it if you could help me out.. 
thanks..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't even realize that was today.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I understand how drafting works, but can someone please explain the part about pushing and how it make them run faster. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

@yosoyellobo, aerodynamics


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Daytona 500 2011 was a joke.
> 
> Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race, Race, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Caution, Race.


Isn't that why most people watch racing? Hoping for that big accident!


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Isn't that why most people watch racing? Hoping for that big accident!


Just like fighting in hockey wrecks are cool, but after too many it becomes boring. 
It becomes a lot of waiting around for track cleanup and interuptions of the action and no real racing. 
When they wave the yellow flag all the time it becomes too many restarts.

The car following at 200 mph has less wind resistance so speeds up and pushes the car in front. 
Now that the track is so smooth and has huge tire grip they can push all the way around the track. 
Looked like a lot of mating going on out there. I called it the towtruck 500, but it was better than I thought. lol


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> The car following at 200 mph has less wind resistance so speeds up and pushes the car in front.
> Now that the track is so smooth and has huge tire grip they can push all the way around the track.
> Looked like a lot of mating going on out there. I called it the towtruck 500, but it was better than I thought. lol


Got it. Thanks.


----------

